# my Swing (jlwmanagement)



## jlwmanagement (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all,

Thank you for taking the time to read my post and offer your assistance. At the current time, I am happy with my distance, but I lack control. Specifically, I tend to either pull or push (rarely slice). I would say, I hit 50% straight, 30% left, 20% right. I would like to reiterate, that rarely I slice or hook it (maybe 5% of the time).

I do, however, tend to either top or fat the ball quite often...

Can you take a look at my swing below and give me any tips that will help me with consistency? The vids are in slow-mo and I have side and back views.

Thank you for your input and I look forward to contributing on the forums.

Down the line:
YouTube - Down the line swing

Side view
YouTube - Side view swing


----------



## jlwmanagement (Jan 31, 2011)

Been awhile with no replies. Is my swing so bad no one can stand to see it? *kidding*
Seriously though, can anyone help me out?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi jlw,

Apologies for replying on your first posting, I honestly don't remember seeing it.

I'm definitely no expert, and there are some here who could advise you better. The first swing looks a little laid off at the top, and comes back down on a different plane. I'd guess you's either push or slice that one. That said, you appear to be hooding the club on the takeaway which will definitely lead to a straight pull left. The second swing is definitely hooded. In effect you appear to have two faults that to a certain extent balance each other out but if your timing is off you will either pull or push - can't tell your tempo from a slo-mo recording. From the front facing camera your address position suggests you have the ball a little far back in your stance.

Personally, I think the best value for money you could have now is to get a lesson booked with an expert. The sooner you get the fundimentals nailed down the sooner, and the farther, you will progress.

good luck


----------



## jlwmanagement (Jan 31, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance but what is meant by "hooding the club". I Googled it and found conflicting information.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooding is when you shut the face, or turn the toe anti clockwise (for a right hander) and deloft the club


----------



## markntexas81 (Jan 31, 2011)

hobbit is right about the closed face at your take away. also, work on keeping that left leg more quiet. seems like you are putting too much weight on your right side on your back swing. and i would also work on your posture. try to straighten your back out alittle.


----------



## jlwmanagement (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys/gals. So laid off = club pointing left of the target at top of backswing right?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

jlwmanagement said:


> Thanks guys/gals. So laid off = club pointing left of the target at top of backswing right?


Yes. At the horizontal but pointing left of target. The usual result is an out to in swing and a fade(gentle slice).


----------



## vince410 (Feb 10, 2011)

*clearing the clouds*



Big Hobbit said:


> Hooding is when you shut the face, or turn the toe anti clockwise (for a right hander) and deloft the club


Thank you for giving some light on the term hooding the club.. The twist from your big toe works like a boxer with the extra twist it provides more controlled power on the swing and it is not just power from your arms but also from your lower body. 

Is that right?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

vince410 said:


> Thank you for giving some light on the term hooding the club.. The twist from your big toe works like a boxer with the extra twist it provides more controlled power on the swing and it is not just power from your arms but also from your lower body.
> 
> Is that right?


I was refering to the toe of the club.

But you are right in that what you do with weight transfer during the swing will have a difference to the power in the club. Another aspect about power that is rarely spoken about is "late hit."

If you can imagine, on the down swing, your arms are almost pointing to the ball but the club shaft is maybe horizontal. You whip the club through by uncocking the wrists quickly, and the later that uncocking the quicker it has to be to generate the hit = more power.

An example of a "late hit" is someone using a bullwhip. They create the crack of the whip with exactly the same action with the wrist/hand.

If you log onto Youtube you can see any number of pro's swinging, some of which are in slo-mo, and you will get the idea of what I'm on about.


----------

